# Mexican Beach Pebbles



## Dr. Tankenstein (Oct 28, 2006)

I'm building a new (eventually discus) planted tank with Eco-Complete as the substrate. I was looking for some large black/grey pebbles to create tiers. Has anyone ever heard of, or used Mexican Beach Pebbles? I can get some for FREE, I've been told they're expensive so wooo! Just wondering if they'd have any impact on water chemisrty,I know about the "vinegar test, but was looking for some hands-on experience.

Cheers!


----------



## Dr. Tankenstein (Oct 28, 2006)

*more on the Mexican Beach Pebbles*

Well, I see a few people have viewed the thread. I picked them up over the weekend, about a half of a 5 gallon bucket. From hat I've read on the web, they're essentially black river rock. I've put several in one of my plant grow out tanks and I'm monitoringthe water parameters. From the photo they look rather grey, but turn black (about the color of Eco-Complete) once they're in the tank.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Hm, interesting that they're expensive. I have about 400 of these things...I use them as riccia stones. =P


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Looks like the same rocks I use in my tank that I bought from my LFS. I believe they where sold as river rocks and cost maybe $1.50 a pound. If they are the same rock they do not cause any problems with water prameters.


----------

